# Looking for good PC repair in Maadi



## AndrewAlex

My laptop has died, I'm just getting a black screen. I suspect it's the hard drive as it was making all kinds of strange clicking and whirring noises previous to its' death.

Does anyone know of a good pc repair service in Maadi, and I mean someone who really knows what they are doing, not just saying yes because well - that's what often happens, and not having a clue.

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Try the computer mall in Maadi


----------



## AndrewAlex

Thx Maiden, not sure where that is, but I'll ask a few Egyptian friends. Appreciate the help.


----------



## jemiljan

The Computer Mall is located in the basement of Borg Zayni, which is located on the corner of St. 151 (which runs from Midan Horreya, where you descend from the "exit" bridge, to the Corniche) and Misr-Helwan Zira‘i (Egypt-Helwan Agricultural Rd). I can't recommend a specific repairman there though, but I can ask my office IT staff. If you like shawarma, while going to Borg Zayni, stop for a Syrian-style sandwich from Abo Mazen, across the street.


----------



## AndrewAlex

Thanks Jemiljan, really appreciate you reaching out to help. I might have found a guy on Road 9, he has ad in one of those free magazines targeted at expats, can't remember the name of it at the moment.

Anyway, Road 9 is in within walking distance and he sounds like he knows what he's doing as I called him up. Speaks really good English and asked me lots of questions which for me is a good sign. 

I'll let you all know how it goes. Going to visit him first, without my laptop so I'm not tempted to make any knee jerk decisions.

Thanks again, if this guy turns out to be a no go, I'll try the one in the computer mall.


----------



## AndrewAlex

I have good news, no brilliant news 

The guy I mentioned in my previous post turned out to be excellent. He quickly diagnosed that my harddrive was dead and needed replacing. 4 days later, I have my laptop back and its better than before.

Instead of the Windows 7 Home version I had installed, he installed a legitimate version of Windows 7 Pro. Unfortunately, he was unable to recover the data from my hard drive, but it was all backed up online anyway. Main thing is, my laptop is running like new again.

I highly recommend this guy, he's called Samy Nagy (speaks fluent English), right at the start of Rd. 9 2nd floor, above Cilantros. It's the same building where they print the Maadi Messenger. 

So chuffed to have my baby back... I know, sounds sad right


----------



## m_kamal

Guys - you may try the following Computer office called Smart Eagle located in Maadi Mcdonald's building in El Nasr Street. they are dedicated for technology solutions and services including hardware repair and they are partners with top brands.


----------

